# BLASC



## Kaizu (26. Juli 2007)

huhu

also irgendwie macht blasc nich das was er sollte... ich sehe in meinem profil immer noch Feral Equipt obwohl ich lange lange heal bin und so gut wie kein feral mehr an habe...
was könnte der grund davon sein?

blasc ist an nich das ihr denkt ich hätte ihn aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs eben auch nochmal neu insterliert und naja immer noch nichts


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Juli 2007)

- Sachen in BLASC alle richtig angekreuzt und so?
- Irgendwelche veralteten Addons wie EngBags oder sonstiges Zeugs druff das die Taschen verändert?
- BLASC-Addon für den Char aktiviert?


----------



## Kaizu (27. Juli 2007)

ja alles angekreuzt 
alle veralteten addons ersetzt bzw ausgeschalten und es funtzt immernoch nicht


----------



## Puffin (29. Juli 2007)

Kaizu schrieb:


> ja alles angekreuzt
> alle veralteten addons ersetzt bzw ausgeschalten und es funtzt immernoch nicht



hab das selbe problem..

Muss immer Blasc neu nstalieren damit er die Daten erfolgreich hochläd und ich sie dann betrachten kann .. beim 2. mal dann Aktualisiert sich nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wieder Deinstall / neuinstall usw. ;(

Kann man da nicht was machen?


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2007)

Falls Ihr BLASC2 deinstalliert um es neu zu installieren, achtet bitte darauf, dass das Verzeichnis auch leer ist, also keine Config-Dateien, Logs etc. zurück bleiben. Die werden bei einer Neuinstallation nicht ersetzt. Sollte der Fehler in deiner der Config-Dateien hängen, ist eine Neuinstallation dann natürlich nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Puffin (30. Juli 2007)

So hab nu Alles gelöscht was mit Blasc zu tun hat .. habs Neuinstalliert und getestet

Erfolgreich wrden die Daten übertragen nachher mach ich dan noch nen Test obs auch beim 2. mal vernünftig funzt 

Wenn nicht muss ich ausflippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Puffin (30. Juli 2007)

Wie ich es vermutet habe

BLASC bekommt es nur bei einer neuinstallation gebacken meine daten erfolgreich zu übertragen
ein 2. mal klappt nicht.. müsste nun also wieder  DE instalieren un dneu drauf ziehn
was ich aber nicht tu.. hab mich genug mit rumgeärgert 

Schade drum aber naja was sol man machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe

MfG
Puffin


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2007)

Hey Puffin,

schick bitte die folgenden Daten an support@buffed.de MIT Hinweis auf diesen Thread hier:

* Euer Login-Name bei buffed
* Beschreibung des Problems
* Hängt die folgenden Dateien an:
o Config.xml aus „BLASC\Configs"-Verzeichnis
o BlascProfiler.lua aus dem „World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\[EUER_ACCOUNTNAME]\SavedVariables\"-Verzeichnis
o BlascProfilerConfig.lua aus dem „World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler"-Verzeichnis
o Alle Dateien aus dem "BLASC\Logs"-Verzeichnis


Danke schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Puffin (30. Juli 2007)

Danke Zam!

Habe alles so gemacht wie du es erklärt hast , und hoffe das eine Lösung  gefunden wird

Gruß
puffin


----------



## Puffin (2. August 2007)

Wie lang dauert denn son Support ungefähr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? hab noch keine Antwort erhalten


----------



## ZAM (2. August 2007)

Puffin schrieb:


> Wie lang dauert denn son Support ungefähr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin momentan krank und nicht im Verlag :\


----------



## Puffin (3. August 2007)

oh ^^

Ne dann werd erstmal gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gute Besserung


mfg
puffin


----------



## Puffin (3. August 2007)

Könnte das eventuell noch nützlich sein .. bekomm ich ab und an mal ingame




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß
puffin


----------



## Celticsstorm (3. August 2007)

Ich habe jetzt auch das Problem. Er hat heute meine Daten nicht aktualisiert.

Gestern hat es 2 mal geklappt. Werde es heute abend nochmal überprüfen wenn ich nochmal gespielt habe. Aber komisch ist schon.


----------



## Celticsstorm (3. August 2007)

Die Fehlermeldung habe ich im Spiel gerade erhalten


http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y122/Celt...0307_222540.jpg


----------



## Celticsstorm (4. August 2007)

Bei mir hat er jetzt wieder geupt, nachdejm ich ihn beendet habe und jetzt auf manuellen Start gestellt habe, außerdem über die Funktion Wow-Charatkterdaten-übertragen.

Gruß
Celtic


----------

